# Dealing with roommates who never clean



## Tarot (Oct 18, 2016)

So my roommates aren't too bad but they're starting to piss me off since they never wanna clean. No one ever takes an initiative to wash the fucking dishes or clean in any way unless I get on their asses. If I don't do the dishes myself or badger them into doing it, the dishes will pile up until there aren't any left. I have 3 roommates:
-One will wash dishes, but usually only if I ask. Not much of problem
-One only occasionally washes dishes once there's not anything left, but he's always cooking really complex meals and tends to use the most dishes. Usually at work so I can seldom tell him to clean up after himself
-One never washes dishes and always gets evasive if I ask. 

So how do I make a point? I'm too OCD to let the dishes go on being dirty but I'm getting sick of cleaning up after others. There's four of


----------



## John Wick (Oct 18, 2016)

Either move or find new roommates, they're inconsiderate wankers. Or get your own plates and shit use them then lock em in your room.


----------



## Roman (Oct 18, 2016)

Reminds me of when I first moved into the university housing. None of my flatmates ever wanted to clean up anything. The kicker is how they said I was the filthy one. Literally all the other flatmates I've ever had since then would beg to disagree 

Like VAK said, get a new place or find new people to move in with you. I figure that the former is easier since you prolly don't have any authority to kick your current roomies out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## John Wick (Oct 18, 2016)

Roman said:


> Reminds me of when I first moved into the university housing. None of my flatmates ever wanted to clean up anything. The kicker is how they said I was the filthy one. Literally all the other flatmates I've ever had since then would beg to disagree
> 
> Like VAK said, get a new place or find new people to move in with you. I figure that the former is easier since you prolly don't have any authority to kick your current roomies out.



He could just take them for a drive one day and leave them in the woods.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 18, 2016)

Start putting dirt or dishes in front of their door.


----------



## Roman (Oct 18, 2016)

Gray said:


> He could just take them for a drive one day and leave them in the woods.



No, just throw their bikes in the woods. That'll teach 'em!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Oct 18, 2016)

If you've got roommates who won't clean, just do what I do; motivate them with drugs. 

Note: Don't actually do that.


----------



## Kusa (Oct 18, 2016)

You beat them up and force them to clean


----------



## John Wick (Oct 18, 2016)

Kusa said:


> You beat them up and force them to clean



what if they're stronger than him?


----------



## Kusa (Oct 18, 2016)

Then rip op


----------



## Roman (Oct 18, 2016)

Gray said:


> what if they're stronger than him?



Learn a martial art style that doesn't revolve around strength and then use force


----------



## John Wick (Oct 18, 2016)

Roman said:


> Learn a martial art style that doesn't revolve around strength and then use force



or get a taser.


----------



## Roman (Oct 18, 2016)

Gray said:


> or get a taser.



Tasers don't work. Why do you think cops never use them?


----------



## John Wick (Oct 18, 2016)

Roman said:


> Tasers don't work. Why do you think cops never use them?




this guy is fucking huge and he went down like a pussy.


----------



## Roman (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## John Wick (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Garcher (Oct 18, 2016)

Is it just the dishes or are they not cleaning in general?

If it is the first, just use and clean your own stuff and lock it up 

If it is the second, search a new housing. Living with other guys sucks anyway


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 18, 2016)

Death Arcana said:


> but he's always cooking really complex meals and tends to use the most dishes.



Does he cook just for himself ?

If no, he's already doing his part (for the most part anyways).

Also, sit down with them and explain that you're fed up with cleaning up after them.
Make a schedule or something for who does the dishes when.

P.S. kick the 3rd guy in the nuts.
He had it coming.


----------



## Kusa (Oct 18, 2016)

If talking really does not help you cant really do anything about it and maybe you have to move out ?


----------



## Saru (Oct 18, 2016)

I think you have to either:

a) tell them how you feel and lay down the law
b) deal with it
or
c) move out at the cost of your relationship with them / your finances *if* it bothers you enough.

Ultimately, you need to make your thoughts and feelings transparent. Tell them how you feel, in detail, and tell them that you won't feel better until they cooperate with your guidelines. If they're not jerks, they'll _want_ to make you happy and _feel bad_ about making _you_ feel bad because of their own irresponsibility. A group conversation is best for these sort of resolutions in my experience.

If they refuse to listen after all of that, then you have to either live with it or leave. It may also be that they're just messy by nature (IDK if your roommates are guys, but a lot of guys are), and if that's the case, then they probably aren't used to cleaning up after themselves. Asking them to clean up would be like asking someone to break a bad habit (e.g. chewing with your mouth open, cursing, etc.); you probably won't see progress all at once.


----------



## Stein (Oct 20, 2016)

Make them use paper plates and plastic cutlery.

Tho that might cause a new garbage problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zoro (Oct 20, 2016)

It's three against one. Maybe they're in the right 




*Spoiler*: __ 



I never clean so I can understand them


----------



## Bender (Oct 21, 2016)

I think @Saru gave the best advice. You could also take after my mom and just keep nagging them and don't let up. Also make them regret not listening to you by making them work to get your help for a favor. That's another way my mom gets me to clean up around the house of drop something off at her Zumba studio.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Wick (Oct 21, 2016)

Gyro said:


> It's three against one. Maybe they're in the right
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You monster


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 23, 2016)

Stein said:


> Make them use paper plates and plastic cutlery.
> 
> Tho that might cause a new garbage problem.



Thats actually what i like to do.. it cuts down on washing dishes.

Though i dont think i would have any roommates unless its a guy. I only accept guy roommates.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 27, 2016)

it'll also be good for in house chemistry 
very interesting conversations happen infront of a pair of sinks


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2016)

Stein said:


> Make them use paper plates and plastic cutlery.
> 
> Tho that might cause a new garbage problem.


Roommates sometime don't throw away their trash.


----------



## Saru (Oct 27, 2016)

"sometimes"

i must've lived with savages then


----------



## John Wick (Nov 16, 2016)

My brother has been a lazy cunt lately coming back from uni staying leaving the house as a tip then fucking back off. 

I tidied up his room today, signed him up to loads of annoying services like dominoes, a flu trial, ppi claims companies and stole his M&M's, mini cheddars and other shit. 

I've also stolen some designer clothes to teach him a lesson that living like a tramp in my house won't fly.


----------



## Vermin (Nov 24, 2016)

get your own place or tell them if they don't pick up the slack that you're gonna find someone else


----------

